# slp texas



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

so has eny one landed a shark at the beach at slp pass this year . i put up a report month ago with the big bull shark all you guys were going and ther all these tourney poping up there . have eny of yall landed a shark over 4 foot at slp in the pass not the rusty hook .we got a tourny commin up . i think that every one is 0 at the pass pree fishin so they opend the tourny to all of texas .has eny one got the nerve and yak out to the sand bar and drop off a bait thats were they are . ..you got to be a bad #ss to do it . 
just thinking no call out just need info .


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

You should ask this question on www.extremecoast.com.

There are some hardcore shark fishermen there.


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

Last time I paddled over there a stupid boat cut my line. Been fishin on the other side ever since.


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

hehehe, no comment, well maybe, mr. bad $$$ Every post gets funnier!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Rig'd UP said:


> You should ask this question on www.extremecoast.com.
> 
> There are some hardcore shark fishermen there.


all talk no show


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

We were supposed to go offshore las Saturday, but long story short we had motor problems and headed to SLP to use up our bait and get some fishing in. We anchored over 18' of water in the pas and set out a chum bucket, chunked out pieces of bonita, & chummed w/ sardines an pogeys. We caught 6 24" sharks. Lost something big that spooled a med size newell and caught 4 stingrays 25-65#. The big one fought for 1hour, and was about the size of a car hood. Caught a bunch f gaftop. I believe the lost fish to be a shark as the run came way early of the stingray melee. 6'cable leader w/ 6' 100# Flouro= sanded flour in 2 after dumping most of my spool. Tightend drag fish just pured on some more steam.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

*slp TEXAS...*



lunkerbrad said:


> all talk no show


not to be called out, but slp is where i fish when i get the chance. i've caught many of sharks there. here's 1 from about 2 or 3 months ago w/ my father. AND.... if it takes a real bad *** to yak baits out there, well....thats all we know.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> all talk no show


I love a good smack talk

Look at the scoreboard, what you in 7th?

http://www.coast-shark.com/Rodeo/Standings/

Might want to lay off the pipe if you are calling me and others on EC all talk and no show.

take another look around EC
http://extremecoast.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=1

I am fishing a tarpon tournament on the same dates that the shark tournament is going on. Besides I hate fishing SLP, not because it takes a BA to fish it because of all the DA in the area.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Jolly Roger said:


> I love a good smack talk
> 
> Look at the scoreboard, what you in 7th?
> 
> ...


Amen brother


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

At least he pays pretty girls to stand in his shark pictures. That has got to be worth something, huh? 

Better be careful there lunker, you may have to go into traction at the hospital if your shoulder gets dislocated from all the back slapping you are giving yourself!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> so has eny one landed a shark at the beach at slp pass this year . i put up a report month ago with the big bull shark all you guys were going and ther all these tourney poping up there . have eny of yall landed a shark over 4 foot at slp in the pass not the rusty hook .we got a tourny commin up . i think that every one is 0 at the pass pree fishin so they opend the tourny to all of texas .has eny one got the nerve and yak out to the sand bar and drop off a bait thats were they are . ..you got to be a bad #ss to do it .
> just thinking no call out just need info .


Yeah, I would start by looking at the Rodeo Standings... I don't think you guys are a threat....


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks SP and captmatt just what i was lookin for . jolly i see all your fish and the highisland crew . just dont see lower coast fish . oz and moose and two or three guys that land them on a regular bases .
i dont fish tournys . unless i can use more than two rods sorey thats a joke .


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey Lunk, if you'll check out the 2nd place team, that would be Oz and the others that you're looking for. Careful there bigfeller.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i plan on being the first one man team to win it


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Good luck getting by us- TCH


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*...*



lunkerbrad said:


> i plan on being the first one man team to win it


This only gets better! Man, who needs cheech and chong when you have lunkerbrad for entertainment.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

i got about 200 points david needs to add


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

hey, I thought one of the most basic rules of the shark rodeo requires an attempt to release all sharks? I assumed the 7' bull was not counted in the rodeo...

jc


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> i got about 200 points david needs to add


Gabe's team and ours have a couple hundred points pending also, waiting to be updated


----------



## Michael Shindle (May 22, 2004)

****!*



lunkerbrad said:


> so has eny one landed a shark at the beach at slp pass this year . i put up a report month ago with the big bull shark all you guys were going and ther all these tourney poping up there . have eny of yall landed a shark over 4 foot at slp in the pass not the rusty hook .we got a tourny commin up . i think that every one is 0 at the pass pree fishin so they opend the tourny to all of texas .has eny one got the nerve and yak out to the sand bar and drop off a bait thats were they are . ..you got to be a bad #ss to do it .
> just thinking no call out just need info .


We tag and release our sharks instead of putting them on a hood. Your post was a little hard to understand too; you might look into getting a tutor or something. Always trying to help out...


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Oz said:


> Gabe's team and ours have a couple hundred points pending also, waiting to be updated


Yeah, I think that oz might pass us up after the next update.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> I love a good smack talk
> 
> Look at the scoreboard, what you in 7th?
> 
> ...


Uh oh....spaghetti O's.


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

cam anyohne esplain the deel about yaking slp. Is the walter ruff or wat. Eye fich furthur don south.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Dangerous current claim a few lives there every year

BTW while we were out ther in a 25' Center console we saw some kids(4 betwen 12-16) in a canoe tied off to the bridge bear the center and not a life jacket one...death trap IMO


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

there can be very strong currents but actually a much easier paddle than into 3' surf... its not exactly class V whitewater or anything

jc


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I thought sharks had to be released for the rodeo, was strapping their heads to the hood in the rule book?


----------



## HWK (Oct 26, 2006)

lunkerbrad said:


> .has eny one got the nerve and yak out to the sand bar and drop off a bait thats were they are . ..you got to be a bad #ss to do it .
> just thinking no call out just need info .


You crack me up !!!


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

lunkerbrad needs to add Deaver to his team....that would make the rodeo very interesting :dance:


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

mako said:


> I thought sharks had to be released for the rodeo, was strapping their heads to the hood in the rule book?


what about all the dead makos.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

What dead makos?


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Now why did you have to bring Chris into this subject? I mean Lunkerbrad is doing a job at talkng smack. Deaver would back it up with a 12 sharks all 68"+ in one trip. You guys quit talking and start chaulking!!!!


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Now why did you have to bring Chris into this subject? I mean Lunkerbrad is doing a job at talkng smack. Deaver would back it up with a 12 sharks all 68"+ in one trip. You guys quit talking and start chaulking!!!!


Are you his Proxy or what? What does Chaulking mean?


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

lunkerbrad said:


> so has eny one landed a shark at the beach at slp pass this year . i put up a report month ago with the big bull shark all you guys were going and ther all these tourney poping up there . have eny of yall landed a shark over 4 foot at slp in the pass not the rusty hook .we got a tourny commin up . i think that every one is 0 at the pass pree fishin so they opend the tourny to all of texas .has eny one got the nerve and yak out to the sand bar and drop off a bait thats were they are . ..you got to be a bad #ss to do it .
> just thinking no call out just need info .


Truth be known, that really wasn't a big bulll. A nice catch, but not a big bull.

I've seen trout fisherman fishing from a yak in the pass several times. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

If I run baits at SLP do I get a shirt that says I'm a Bad-arse? If so all us So. Tx. guys need to head that way. 
If nothing else for the shear terror and thrill of the SLP death-zone, considering it has to be much worse than yakking in surf with an oncoming hurricane.


----------



## REPOFISH (Jul 19, 2004)

Lunkerbrad, why not fish sharkathon? We do allow more than 2 rods. According to TPWD you can fish with as many rods as you want as long as your total combined amount of hooks is equal to or less than 100. So, bring 100 rods with you and be sure to use a single hook on each one and put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Typing to fast. It's Stop Talking and Start Chalking. From the pinball machine 8Ball Deluxe. And no I'm not his proxy, but I have seen his report in 2002. It looks to me, he handed it to everyone that year. It also looks as though you don't care for him as well others. I've never fished with him so I only have the results to go by. If I remember right you (mako) used to fish with him. Tournements bring out the worst in folks. I guess it's ego. It doesn't help when the talking starts.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Typing to fast. It's Stop Talking and Start Chalking. From the pinball machine 8Ball Deluxe. And no I'm not his proxy, but I have seen his report in 2002. It looks to me, he handed it to everyone that year. It also looks as though you don't care for him as well others. I've never fished with him so I only have the results to go by. If I remember right you (mako) used to fish with him. Tournements bring out the worst in folks. I guess it's ego. It doesn't help when the talking starts.


That's a big negative. I have never fished with him. And I think plenty of us have caught more than 9 sharks in a weekend, several trips in the 12-13 range plus tarpon. I am not impressed by 9 bt's, however that is all I seem to catch this year, so go figure.


----------



## bullfishin (Apr 26, 2007)

SLP







[/URL][/img]


----------



## LandShark! (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Repo I will be at the sharkathon. I yak at SLP and didn't get the t-shirt huh..... Whats the deal. I did have a boat go between us while yaking a bait out the other day. Robert had to cut the line. Good thing he did could of left a mark. BTW nothing over 4' at the pass yet. There has been alot of fresh water passing that way, along with trees and other stuff. The reson for opening the tourny up to the coast was the amount of people getting in it. Too many people for such a small beach. Cya'll take good care


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Yes, "the washing machine of death"... you wear a vest and if you get dumped you hold onto your yak, flip it, get back in and go about your day. Shark fishing out of a yak may be extreme. Base jumping, hucking 50' cliffs, freediving 100' is extreme. Paddling a bait at SLP is not. I'm not knocking you Lunkerbrad because I know very few sharks end up on the beach without some work going into it. And you are doing **** good in the rodeo for a team of one, kudos. But the smack talk and hood ornament kinda make us all look like jack azzes... just my opinion

jc


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

Fish-a-mon said:


> Now why did you have to bring Chris into this subject? I mean Lunkerbrad is doing a job at talkng smack. Deaver would back it up with a 12 sharks all 68"+ in one trip. You guys quit talking and start chaulking!!!!


When you talk about hardcore shark fishing and big sharks. Lunker and Deaver's names pop up. Those two on the same rodeo team......that team would be hard to beat.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Big sharks? Sessions and Oz just to name a couple. BT and Bulls need not apply.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

TMWTim said:


> Big sharks? Sessions and Oz just to name a couple. BT and Bulls need not apply.


Of course Sessions and Oz. But those BT and Bulls are the only descent sharks that I've seen on any of these boards in awhile.......upper and lower coast. It seems Lunker is putting sharks on the beach weekly where no one else is. I give credit where it is due. :wink:


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

lunkerbrad, thought i read you are you a taxidermist, if so can you do swordfish and shark replicas. 
thanks


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*Master of Publicity*

Lunker Brad sure got a reaction here.

Hope all you guys have a good year and catch something that makes you happy.

Looking forwards to seeing everyone on the beach.

Deaver
*________________________________________________*

 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Never Did I Say Eny Thing About Big Sharks . I Never Sead Eny Thing About Oz Or Deaver Or Sessions . Those Guys I Look Up To They Land Big Fish . All Ther Friends I Dont See Nothin But Bs . Just Wanted A Report Guys Later Days


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

*It's all good!*

Hey,

It's all good. People can really get excited over fishing. Sometimes taking it out of proportion. Catching fish and catching big fish can be very satisfying.

But it is not the reason for existance. I have caught my share, and won plenty of "pushing" contests. At the end of the day it is about having fun, making friends, and catching fish.

Even if you win all the fishing contests, caught all the big sharks, got your name in the paper, life is still about the same. Sorry guys, catching big sharks will not make you a man.

There are some pretty special people that posted on this thread. All really good fishermen. You guys probably have more in common than differences.

Deaver

 Shark Fishing Handbook


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Amen Brother


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Amen Brother


----------

